
FACE ID Broken a Week After IPHONE X Release - sus_007
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-say-broke-face-id-security/
======
nier
For some reason I was under the impression that you needed a mask or head
model that radiated warmth like a real person would. After catching up on my
Face ID reading list, it seems to me that the infrared camera is not used to
also create a heat map of the face. Can anybody confirm this?

~~~
detaro
It can't see heat, no. It sees projected infrared light (close to the visible
spectrum) and generates a 3D model based on that.

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685541)

